# Truth about tipping website....... Thoughts??



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I posted this in the Raleigh/Durham city section...... perhaps it might get more traction here?? Or perhaps it's just a lame idea!

_This could be done quite easily and cheaply by someone with basic coding skills and/or web design acumen. Of course having a short yet comprehensive website that professionally, rationally and clearly explains the "truth" behind Uber's tipping policy is a complete waste - if nobody ever visits it or knows it exists!
I believe this could be solved with a simple piece of paper or notice on the back of both front seats with a QR Code (those squiggly lines in a little square that when scanned... take you directly to the website) and/or the exact URL.

The wording on the paper notice could be as simple as:

"Would you like to know the entire truth about tipping your Uber driver"?

or

"What's the real deal with tipping"?

We know everyone has a smart phone in their hot little hands.... and many have the QR reader app downloaded or could simply type the url into their phone browser and "read all about it".

As a driver.... you wouldn't have to say a word or even broach the subject. If they wanted to talk about it.... then it's on them to start the conversation.

Now, I'm not stupid.... I know there is the potential for blowback on this. The two most obvious are a hit to the drivers rating.... or snapping a picture with that same smart phone and "TATTLING" to Uber HQ (if that's even possible).

Do you think this is viable.... or just a dumb idea?_


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I like it!

A QR code with no description will have your pax curious to scan it.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Something like this.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the only places that uses QR codes heavily is snapchat and it's only when they're in the app.

It might be better to do it grassroot by going out there and changing your 100's, 50's, 20's, 10's, and 5's for ones. Write on the dollar in bright red or black or blue ink, the website, along with a cute-one-liner "pass the buck".

Go and pay for stuff, big or small, in cash, with ones.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think the only places that uses QR codes heavily is snapchat and it's only when they're in the app.
> 
> It might be better to do it grassroot by going out there and changing your 100's, 50's, 20's, 10's, and 5's for ones. Write on the dollar in bright red or black or blue ink, the website, along with a cute-one-liner "pass the buck".
> 
> Go and pay for stuff, big or small, in cash, with ones.


While the "pass the buck " idea is novel; technically it's illegal to deface US currency


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> While the "pass the buck " idea is novel; technically it's illegal to deface US currency


Plenty do (that's where I got the idea) and as long as it's not overly big, banks won't send it to be destroyed)

And the chances of folks getting a dollar bill and seeing that, or the website address at least (if they don't visit)

Is greater then those who will download the qr reader to be able to see the website


----------

